# I found an old noise-metal project good news bad news It to long for Bandcamps?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/...HYudMc11MHtBL-GmR-DVz_7aNgBrM49l9Jx-TALYSOWWM


Destroying and annihilating Noise-Metal, band 
demo jam, all improsive in a free-jazz way, please enjoy folks just as much as I did release it.

Indeed i created a noise scene in Rosemont my district, not just support you're lock music , but support you're kingpin, Don of noise of Rosemont district montréal ,the only noise scene in rosemont as far as Im aware of?


----------

